# Speaker At Biology For Better's Webinar



## Glenn Carvalho (Oct 28, 2020)

Hello, everyone!

My name is Glenn and I'm a high-school student based in Dubai. I'm a part of this student-led organization called Biology for Better which aims to connect young Biology-lovers in order to give back to society. To do this, we often collaborate with other organizations. For example, our current partner is an Indian NGO called eVidyaloka, that connects us with rural government schools in India. Our volunteers at Biology for Better create learning resources for students in those schools. 

Along with such collaborations, we have also started conducting webinars on Zoom every 2 months. Our first webinar is based on the 'medical university admissions process' and for that, I am looking for potential speakers. You would have to speak about your experience choosing universities and the transition between high-school and university, for 30 minutes maximum. Then, we'd have a short discussion session.
I realize that this is a very vague topic, which can be a good thing since you'd get to explore it your own way. The date of the webinar is not confirmed yet, however, I am sure that it will take place sometime in November 2020. We expect about 50 attendees, all of whom would be young students who require help planning for their admission in med-school. 

Please let me know if you would be interested in this, or if you have any questions or concerns, I'd be happy to answer them 

Thank you all!
Warm Regards, 
Glenn Carvalho | Director of Logistics at Biology for Better


----------

